# Dealing with hateful ex



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

My ex-h has become so hateful. Our marriage was a disaster from the beginning. I did us both a favor by filing for divorce. We never had sex. We didn't even sleep in the same room. We fought all the time. I made the mature decision to move on when all else had failed.

Now he has become so hateful. Luckily, the divorce is final and we don't have to go to court anymore or anything. No kids, so we don't have to see each other in that way. However, my stuff is still at his house until I can find suitable transportation and help. (Waiting on my older brother to have a 3 day weekend for moving.) And there are still things we have to contact each other about.

However, anytime I have to contact him (via text) he is so, so hateful and tells me to leave him the F*** alone. Even when it is dealing with insurance, changing addresses and names, other financial issues, etc, etc. I respond calmly and just stick to the facts of what I am contacting him about. That only seems to anger him more, but I am not going to fall into the trap and become nasty back to him.

We lived together for over 2 years. It is not a simple thing to split everything up completely in the matter of a couple of months. 

Does it ever end? I am so tired of having to deal with him and don't plan on having to deal with him much until I get down there to get my possessions. Then, maybe I can cut him out of my life completely.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's just hurt and doesn't want to / can't show it.

Hang int there, it will be all over soon.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

He may be hurt, but he brought it all on himself. I just wish he could see that. I guess I shouldn't expect him to figure it out. He divorced wife number 1 over 12 years ago and still hates her with a passion. At some point, don't you have to let that go and move on with your life?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't give him much though. It sounds like he has issues with himself. Fortunately you don't have kids with him so there's NO reason to have anything to do with him once you've settled everything. 

Just try and get your stuff out of there and tie up all the loose ends for your own sake. 

You'll move on. It just takes time. 

Bad relationships are like stepping in dog poop. When you do it, you don't examine it, poke it or smell it, you just scrape it off and keep walking.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Bad relationships are like stepping in dog poop. When you do it, you don't examine it, poke it or smell it, you just scrape it off and keep walking.


:smthumbup:

Thanks for that!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I use that analogy a lot. Somehow it seems so appropriate at times.


----------



## SingleInTx (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope it ends! 

He sounds about as immature as my ex... sorry you have one too!


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

SingleInTx said:


> I hope it ends!
> 
> He sounds about as immature as my ex... sorry you have one too!


38 and never grew up emotionally. Kinda sad.


----------

